# When are these poping



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

When should these tads break loose from the egg?????? I estimate these eggs were laid on the 26th of March. Photos were taken this evening, 12 days latter. There are 3 different tads in the clutch, each in a picture.

Two tads look a little more developed than the third, but I have seen different development rates on my clutches.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pics!

What are you using for camera and lens ? ?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

My relatively unexperienced opinion would suggest those are real close. If the tail gets straight they're ready for sure. Have you increased the water?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

They will hatch naturally...no need to hurry them. Let them absorb that scuba gear too!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i wuold say 4-6 days, considering the gills, and also that tad look light in color as well, but im no expert


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, 3 days have passed since I asked the question and the tads are still in the egg. Here are a few more photos, much better ones, of the two remaining tads. There are still 3 but I think one is already dead has lost it's gills, it's lagging behind in development and it's not moving. On the first pictures this tad is the one on the last photo.

The two healthy ones (I hope)

















The other one


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

what kind of eggs are these, they look so light?? mine are all black, and usually when they lose the gills i thought it meant they were about to hatch...just be patient, it will happen naturally, mine usually take around 17-20 days to hatch


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

In order to see the detail I'm burning the pictures a little (allowing more light). If you see the tads or eggs they look completely black.

I only have one breeding (egg laying) pair and it's a Surinam Cobalt.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ooooooh ok, that makes sense, i was a bit confused, yeah but id say when the yolk is very very thin just add more water to the dish and they should hatch out, but honestly patients is the key


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

At last one of the tads has broken the egg and is my official first tad in the water. The other is still in the egg but shouldn't take much longer to get out.

Morning photos


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Do the tads break out themelves or do breeders "help" them break out of the egg? Just was wondering what you do.

COol photos!


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I can tell you that I didn't do a thing with this one, but it's my first tad so I'm not the one to give advise on this issue. 

The sibling is still in the egg case and have been tempted to break the egg for it, but have restrained myself and just check on it to see when it pops.


----------

